# How long do I grill a chicken breast on the goerge forman?



## racoon02 (May 16, 2005)

Question is the topic.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 16, 2005)

racoon02 said:
			
		

> Question is the topic.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Until it is cooked??



Seriously though - it depends on the grill strength, temperature and the thickness of the chicken breast!


----------



## LAM (May 16, 2005)

for a thick breast (1.5-2") that's thawed 8-9 minutes is enough


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 17, 2005)

and DONOT press down on the lid when it is cooking.


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 17, 2005)

make sure you use some pam on it too or else it sticks and just comes out all crappy.
through a lil garlic pepper on there. I go about 4mins on each side and it never fails.


----------



## kraziplaya (May 17, 2005)

i marinade my chicken and prop the foreman grill so its level....then i just grill each side until done...i have never tried freezed chicken breast..dont put the lid down...a average size breast takes less than 10 minutes... about 4 on each side...sometimes i actually cut into the chicken to make sure its done


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

I never liked my George. Too much of a pain to clean.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 17, 2005)

Don't the George Forman grill come with instructions, and a recipe book ? This isn't rocket science.


----------



## derekisdman (May 17, 2005)

Bah the foreman grill sucks.  My chicken always comes out hard and crispy on each side, seems like it has to be that way otherwise the inside won't be completely done.  So much better on a regular grill.  Mmmmm.


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

Don't you have another bio to be working on, Spike?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 17, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Don't you have another bio to be working on, Spike?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

1. Cook Chicken...

2. Eat Chicken...







Huh-huh...  Dumass


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 1. Cook Chicken...
> 
> 2. Eat Chicken...
> 
> ...


ya lets all cook chicken for an undetermined amount of time, not check if its ready and get poisoned from salmonella!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 17, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> ya lets all cook chicken for an undetermined amount of time, not check if its ready and get poisoned from salmonella!


Yes, but die and be quick about it... I tire of these interruptions


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 17, 2005)

Roasted chicken with cream sauce:

Have George pound the chicken into submission first using a few left jabs and then a right hook for good meassure.

Next, have George grab the chicken by the neck and proceed to choke it.  

Finally Bake the chicken in the GFG for 12 minutes on medium or until dead.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 17, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Roasted chicken with cream sauce:
> 
> Have George pound the chicken into submission first using a few left jabs and then a right hook for good meassure.
> 
> ...


I dont see when and where the cream sauce come in the process of that recipie.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 17, 2005)

I never close the lid on my foreman grill. It burns faster that way. Just grill each side for about 6-7 min.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2005)

Buy yourself a cheap meat thermometer.  You can get one for about 2-3 dollars.  Insert into the chicken the long way (sideways), not straight down and once it reaches 170 it is done.  Fail-proof!


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 18, 2005)

3-4 minutes per side. Longer if you like the dark grill marks. I always flatten out the chicken before cooking. Like restaurants do --down to about /1/2 or 3/4 of an inch. Cooks thru faster & stays moist that way & packs easier so you can carry more food.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 18, 2005)

Didn't this book come with your grill ?


----------



## ectomorpheus (Jun 20, 2005)

rks1969 said:
			
		

> 3-4 minutes per side. Longer if you like the dark grill marks. I always flatten out the chicken before cooking. Like restaurants do --down to about /1/2 or 3/4 of an inch. Cooks thru faster & stays moist that way & packs easier so you can carry more food.



what do you  use to flatten out the chicken?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 20, 2005)

ectomorpheus said:
			
		

> what do you  use to flatten out the chicken?


Put the meat between two sheets of non-stick baking paper/grease proof paper and then use a rolling pin or you a meat-hammer.... If you don't have either a can will also work.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 20, 2005)

there is a tool called a 'meat hammer'? I gotta get me one of those


----------



## ectomorpheus (Jun 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Put the meat between two sheets of non-stick baking paper/grease proof paper and then use a rolling pin or you a meat-hammer.... If you don't have either a can will also work.



thanks for the tip emma


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jun 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Put the meat between two sheets of non-stick baking paper/grease proof paper and then use a rolling pin or you a meat-hammer.... If you don't have either a can will also work.


the bottom of a medium or large stock-pot or frying pan works too.


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 21, 2005)

All of those are good suggestions to flatten the chicken,but I just use a large cleaver sideways.


----------

